

Ask HN: what's the site that provides a better UI to hiring threads? - sgdesign

I guess the question says it all. I seem to recall a site that provided a nice UI to browser HN hiring threads, but I can't find it anymore…
======
sgdesign
Oh, @nathancahill just told me on Twitter. It's <http://hnhiring.me/>

Just leaving this here in case it helps somebody else!

